# Xenophobia: SA's President Finally Speaks Honestly: Why Are Foreigners in Our Country?



## Vunderkind (Apr 28, 2015)

President Jacob Zuma may have finally buckled under the diplomatic strain that has resulted from South Africa's violence against foreigners on their home soil.

Although he condemned the attacks, saying foreigners contribute to South Africa's economy, he also wondered why so many of them (foreigners) had flocked into South Africa.

In a report published by the Vanguard, the president is quoted as saying: “As much as we can have a problem alleged to be xenophobic, our brother countries contributed to this.

“Why are the citizens not in their countries?”


----------

